# Ark flows



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Parkdale was like 480 the other day. There have been warm days, is it melt or are they moving water? What do the #s look like?


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Moving water. Has been this way for a while. Thought SDS had something to do with it and these would be new normal winter levels, but aura said different at planning meeting in canon. Get on if ya can, supposed to be a warm week.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm starting to have a little concern over how much water is getting moved....which isn't unusual for this time of year, but according to AHRA:

*Winter Flows*
February, 12 2016	Winter Flows are remaining consistent throughout the winter months.

but the long term forecasts I'm seeing don't look promising:

"Right now, I’m confident we’ll see another 3-4 day period of warming temperatures and brilliant sunshine next week, taking us into the beginning of next weekend. Though, mid-range models do agree on another similar system impacting Colorado by roughly Saturday. All indications show this storm feature modified/weakened once again, and perhaps another glancing-blow for the northern zones. There is still quite a bit of time for this scenario to evolve, and it’s not appropriate to go any further into details. So, cross your fingers. Hope for the best. We’ll revisit this next week.

From there, it doesn’t look good folks… But keep in mind, we’re talking about days 10+ in the forecast period. So no matter how bad it looks, any reaction at this point tonight should be curbed (at least a little bit). To summarize, I’m seeing a re-establishment of The Ridge, lack of progression across the northern hemisphere, and cold air confined to the polar regions."

Central & Southern Rockies Ridge Forecast – 02/12/16 | The Barlometer

and the reservoir level at Twin Lakes is now below 110,000 acre feet.... Hopefully it's not drawn down too much before spring weather verifies...

Detail Graph


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems I've been told so many times the entities moving water have nothing to do with rec purposes, fishing or boating. Too bad some want to gamble on March and April snowpack in Jan and Feb.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, it has to do with water storage. Essentially, Pueblo Water, Aurora, Colorado Springs and Twin Lakes Canal Company have to evacuate sufficient space in Twin Lakes reservoir for both runoff and expected west slope imports from the Twin Lakes tunnel as well as the Homestake tunnel. Generally they need to have this water moved prior to May 1 and CPW biologist Greg Polisky has recommended they move the water prior to the Brown Trout fry emergence beginning in April. Leaving the winter months as the ideal time to move the water. I would personally like to see them move more water in March and less in January, but if they wait too late there is always the possibility of heavy spring moisture forcing them to move more water later in the spring than the fishing industry would like.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

As much as I hate to see them move too much water to early, it has been nice floating in Jan and Feb. 

Parkdale is good to go ice wise.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ag3dw said:


> What do the #s look like?



Numbers are clear and have been getting ran pretty regularly for February...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like about two straight years now of year-round boatable flows, runnable every month in that time span.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ouch... hopefully the pattern changes soon, snowpack is starting to drop quick...


----------



## carloritschl (May 23, 2015)

Anyone want to float/fish the Ark on Saturday? I have never run the Ark on a private trip and would rather do it the first time with someone that has. This is my second season rowing, but I am comfortable on class III stuff. Let me know! I have a 10.5' RMR rigged to fish, or I would be happy to row someone elses.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Unable to go with you, but floated today and fishing was excellent. If you need any Beta just holler


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Hey Logan, could you post the link for that chart. I've lost it and haven't figured out the site since.
Thanks,
Ken



lmyers said:


> Ouch... hopefully the pattern changes soon, snowpack is starting to drop quick...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ken Vanatta said:


> Hey Logan, could you post the link for that chart. I've lost it and haven't figured out the site since.
> Thanks,
> Ken


You bet Ken:

Colorado SNOTEL Watershed Time Series Snowpack Graphs | NRCS Colorado


for reference, I lost the link this season too, but found it via Google search with the key words "Upper Arkansas Basin snotel swe graph".


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Thanks.



lmyers said:


> You bet Ken:
> 
> Colorado SNOTEL Watershed Time Series Snowpack Graphs | NRCS Colorado
> 
> ...


----------

